# Ann Arbor 2016



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Another great show with a huge turnout. A little bit of everything at AA as usual. Some real quality bikes in this years Classic Bike of the Year competition. My dad and I left before the awards were announced so someone else will have to fill us in on that one. I wish I would have got better shots inside but I was in a hurry so they didn't come out to well. Nick finally got a real Bluebird! Imagine having to reach the ripe old age of 24 before you get an early Bluebird. Of course he's already owned about three '38s! Great seeing everyone and weather was cooperative as well. Until next year... V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2016)

A few more...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 24, 2016)

THANKS FOR PICS!


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 24, 2016)

LOVED seeing all the TOC bikes, the lady knitting by them calmly was just icing on the cake!  Very pleasant to talk too and easy to stare at the bike for several minutes each.  That was the highlight of the show for me!


----------



## slick (Apr 24, 2016)

The straw and red shelby no nose was the best thing ive ever seen in the last umpteen years. The ONLY one in existence in those colors. Appears to be a mid 1940, maybe an early 41. 

The only next question is, who's was it? Do they want the deed to my house in exchange for the no nose?


----------



## Boris (Apr 24, 2016)

Not a huge Shelby fan (sorry), but that one stopped me dead in my tracks.


----------



## catfish (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, I like the no nose Shelby, but the headlight doesn't look to be in a typical position (and awkward) because of the ornament.
I would have liked to have seen it up close, but I am my daughter's soccer coach this Spring and couldn't make MLC/AA for the second year in a row.
Alan's bike looks great as well.
Looks like the weekend was filled with 60-70's bikes and if you wanted prewar, you would have to take on a project, for the most part.
That's been my impression...great to find smalls/parts but not many pride and joy bikes to be had unless it was prearranged.

THANKS for the pictures and summary Shawn!

Chris


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 25, 2016)

Catfish,  whats the story on that shaft drive, I did not see it at the show. Too busy piling up road bikes for the shop. Looks super cool.

Also who scored the 20" Schwinn tank bike?  Tall dude, I feel like I have seen him in CABE pictures.  I regret not pulling the trigger on that bike as the sun came up but I am glad its going to a good home.

Next stop T-Town!

-AJ


----------



## bricycle (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for the pics!!!!!
Hey cat, is that a Major Taylor racer?


----------



## Iverider (Apr 25, 2016)

That Shaft drive is hot! Nice Ramsey pedals too!


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 25, 2016)

Here's a few photos I took at Ann Arbor 2016


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 25, 2016)

More Photos ...


----------



## catfish (Apr 25, 2016)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Catfish,  whats the story on that shaft drive, I did not see it at the show. Too busy piling up road bikes for the shop. Looks super cool.
> 
> Also who scored the 20" Schwinn tank bike?  Tall dude, I feel like I have seen him in CABE pictures.  I regret not pulling the trigger on that bike as the sun came up but I am glad its going to a good home.
> 
> ...



It was delivered. Orient shaft drive.


----------



## bashton (Apr 25, 2016)

Hat's off to Paul and Anne and the crew for another outstanding event.

If you couldn't find something here, you either weren't looking hard enough or you should consider another hobby! As always, I sold some but bought more. Hmmm....that seems to be the pattern for me every year. lol

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## RJWess (Apr 25, 2016)

Is this Bob’s bike? Looks nice.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow! what an awesome bike!  Also saw this excelsior.


----------



## stoney (Apr 25, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 309063




Love that shaft drive Catfish--beautiful


----------



## Greg M. (Apr 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Another great show with a huge turnout. A little bit of everything at AA as usual. Some real quality bikes in this years Classic Bike of the Year competition. My dad and I left before the awards were announced so someone else will have to fill us in on that one. I wish I would have got better shots inside but I was in a hurry so they didn't come out to well. Nick finally got a real Bluebird! Imagine having to reach the ripe old age of 24 before you get an early Bluebird. Of course he's already owned about three '38s! Great seeing everyone and weather was cooperative as well. Until next year... V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn for the great pictures as usual. Nice talking with you but missed your Dad at both shows and was meaning to ask if he attended and how he was doing. Glad he made it, sorry I missed him. 
The 1st and 2nd place for best preserved both went to Autocycle Super Deluxe's this year. 
My '41 won first and the '38 Mead Ranger won second. Thank you to the judges who voted and appreciated my bike for what it is. Unmolested. I was concerned that it not being all shiny would hurt it in judging, but most everybody chimed in not to touch it at all. Ever. Believe me it's hard sometimes not to get the cleaning kit out and polish that diamond in the rough. 
I also want to thank Paul, his wife and all the other volunteers for putting on a great show year after year. Not easy work. 

Thanks,
Greg M.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes!
Thank you, Shawn for the photo documentaion.
I must have a pretty good eye, because I fixated on that 41 Autocycle Super Deluxe, and couldn't stop staring at it.
 Then I scrolled down, to find out that it won best preserved.
Congratulations, Greg!
That bike is in amazing original condition.
Between Copake, Memory Lane and Ann Arbor, this Springs gatherings, looked to be outstanding!


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 26, 2016)

RJWess said:


> Is this Bob’s bike? Looks nice.
> 
> View attachment 309197





Yup.
Strucel does amazing work!


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 26, 2016)

Bob Strucel is a great guy and does awesome work in my opinion as well.  He has painted all of my Shelby restorations.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 26, 2016)

blasterracing said:


> Bob Strucel is a great guy and does awesome work in my opinion as well.  He has painted all of my Shelby restorations.



 yes bob is the best . had a long talk with him at memory lane reel nice gentlman. from bicycle larry


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 26, 2016)

Who has all the original  Delta Rocket ray lights? I looked all over for a used one for a beat-up Schwinn. All I could find was a repop.  Found all sorts of other Delta lights. Odd....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Who has all the original  Delta Rocket ray lights? I looked all over for a used one for a beat-up Schwinn. All I could find was a repop.  Found all sorts of other Delta lights. Odd....




why is that odd...they are one of the most sought after lights, maybe even more than the Silver Ray....


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 26, 2016)

bricycle said:


> why is that odd...they are one of the most sought after lights, maybe even more than the Silver Ray....




Just seemed odd that out of hundreds of dealers I didn't see a single one. There were other lights for $10 up to hundreds of dollars each. But I saw no RR's. I don't know, seemed odd to me. I ended up with a repop for now. It will be the nicest part of the bike.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2016)

I could never find one when I wanted one.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 26, 2016)

RJWess said:


> Is this Bob’s bike? Looks nice.
> 
> View attachment 309197





RJ, I put my name on it!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 26, 2016)

Love that putter too, Bob! [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJWess (Apr 26, 2016)

Bob, I remeber you telling me that you were having this done. It looks great! Would love to see it someday.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 27, 2016)

Give me a call next week.


----------

